# CCD vectors, if you please



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Any thoughts on whether CCD can be transmitted from colony to colony by the beekeeper?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Not knowing what CCD actually is, how would one know if YOU had transmitted it?

My guess is, "the weather" can not be transmitted


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

The CCD group says don't swap frames from CCD deadouts to going hives.

dickm


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

dickm said:


> The CCD group says don't swap frames from CCD deadouts to going hives.
> 
> dickm


Thanks, Dick. I'm wondering about stuff like hive tools and gloves too. Guess it wouldn't hurt to treat those things the same as frames and try to avoid spreading it. I'm gonna end up with a separate tool, brush, and gloves for each hive.


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

*find the cause, and youll have your answer*

It would be very difficult to maintain such sterile handling to prevent cross contamination if a viral, fungal, or parasite problem...how would you sterilize your frames? 

The best solution would be to stop all interstate transportation of bees and monitor state by state health. I know that will anger many keepers but the wholesale transportation of hives interstate has only proven to be a disease/parasite nightmare.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

dickm said:


> The CCD group says don't swap frames from CCD deadouts to going hives.
> 
> dickm


This suggests that CCD has no vectors and is primarily transmitted via fomites (inanimate objects) by beekeepers.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey wait a minute I heard that cell phones were spreading it?


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

It's secret KGB operators spreading it to take us over


----------

